# the GlockG23 files



## GlockG23

lol the GlockG23 files,,,, 
anyway I will post this here to I guess

On 05/01/09 @ 6:15pm cst I had a Taboo Limited Reserve Maduro
Please see ugly mug
:smokin:

:bolt:


----------



## samsgrl28

How was the Taboo. Sam and I having been wanting to try the Taboo lancero but haven't found any at the local b&m's.


----------



## Cypress

Looks like you enjoyed it.


----------



## slyder

So are you gonna explain the unexplainable? Tackle UFOs n stuff? or UFCs (Unidentified Flying Cigars) You know whats really sad....i thought that up on my own.


----------



## karmaz00

looking good


----------



## GlockG23

We had a small get together at Pat's house, a good friend of mine.
Well at his,, what should I call it? A smokers cabin but it not quit finished. It is about 50 feet from the main house.

Anyway it was great food, good times and great cigars.

Here is the group. (I am the 6' 3" monster on the right)



This is Pat, messing around in this photo lol



Laughing about it in this one!



Last but not least another great friend Vlad



A nice cool Iowa night with a small fire to knock the chill out of the air

Good times, good times
:smokin:


----------



## slyder

thats pretty sweet man!! So is this like a garage? yard shed? Wheres the leather lazyboys? Every smoke shack should have em. Im still searchin for one for in the bar. Cant wait till thats done. Scored my flooring today at Menards for 76 cents a square foot!! Was $1.30. Over Christmas it was down to 40 cents but some contractor bought all 9 pallets of it!!!! I was pissed. I should note ....the flooring isnt for the floor....its for the canning ledge. Gonna set the bigscreen, stereo and some plants up there.


----------



## GlockG23

Well the garage is under ground and this cabin sits on top of the garage. 
When you walk out of the door you take two steps down onto the brick 
(little red bricks. like the ones houses can be made from) landing then onto the back lawn 

hang though Koby you will see it soon I hope


----------



## GlockG23

(Koby you know this post is not about you)

I think some people are getting the wrong idea about me.

*I am not some rich pompous ass. far from it*. Hell I make less the 50,000 a year!

I am just so fortunate to just have good friends in the B&M and on-line cigar field, that treat me more then fair.

I love sharing something I love, cigars... So sue me.

When I first came to Puff I just noticed all the good guys and gals here.
All most always helpful and interesting. The Mods are great, super nice and fair. 
I made the decision to support this cigar forum and no other cigar forum

peace
Bill


----------



## slyder

GlockG23 said:


> (Koby you know this post is not about you)
> 
> I think some people are getting the wrong idea about me.
> 
> *I am not some rich pompous ass. far from it*. Hell I make less the 50,000 a year!
> 
> I am just so fortunate to just have good friends in the B&M and on-line cigar field, that treat me more then fair.
> 
> I love sharing something I love, cigars... So sue me.
> 
> When I first came to Puff I just noticed all the good guys and gals here.
> All most always helpful and interesting. The Mods are great, super nice and fair.
> I made the decision to support this cigar forum and no other cigar forum
> 
> peace
> Bill


Dude every pic ive seen you in your wearing a tshirt and jeans.....I know your not rich. Most rich people flaunt it. Your a good guy....ask anybody here. Keep up the good work.


----------



## GlockG23

samsgrl28 said:


> How was the Taboo. Sam and I having been wanting to try the Taboo lancero but haven't found any at the local b&m's.


 The Taboo's are realy good I think, would you like to try a Taboo Limited Reserve Maduro I will send you some


----------



## blueeyedbum

Nice pics Glock! 

I'm 6'1 and 20 years years older, clean shaven, and gray with thinning hair.

Most of my adult life I've fought the weight and been anywhere from 210 to gargantuan. 

Picture me at 37 sitting on my deck with a couple of buddies. A muscular 275. Dark brown hair. I was into the beard and stash. Slap a pair of shades on me. Blue jeans and t shirts (almost always gray), a black motorcycle jacket and engineer boots. 

That picture of the three of you could of been out of my past. Brought back some memories.


----------



## Nickerson

Good times man.


----------



## Hot Stuff x

Thanks for sharing, Bill. You are a fine BOTL


----------



## ashmaster

GlockG23 said:


> Anyway it was great food, good times and great cigars.
> :smokin:


Bill, isn't this what it's all about, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigRay023

i know you guys are some good ol boys if ur drinkin some Naty Ice! man i havent drunk that in years! rite on


----------



## SMOKE20

Sweet set up bill


----------



## GlockG23

edited


----------



## mc2712

Great smoking action thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## c2000

GlockG23 said:


> lol the GlockG23 files,,,,
> anyway I will post this here to I guess
> 
> On 05/01/09 @ 6:15pm cst I had a Taboo Limited Reserve Maduro
> Please see ugly mug
> :smokin:
> 
> :bolt:


 I like the shades..........

Jerry (rich pompous ass) in Minnesota.


----------



## GlockG23

I love my Juliets. Yeah I am an Oakley boy, have been since high school, I have been
dealing with the same sales guy there for 10 or 11 years
If you keep the same salesman you don't pay full price well I did not anyway


----------



## GlockG23

*GlockG23 is out cya Puff boys and girls... ---PUFF .Com ROCKs* 
Scottw --- Davids contest winning package sent and 
DB your Nub maduro is on its way

Guys and gals I have asked DBCigar to review the Nub Maduro even though it has zero age on it

*SO Look for that review!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## slyder

Out?:hmm:


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

slyder said:


> Out?:hmm:


He'll be back, don't worry!


----------



## GlockG23

please click link and read

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/251149-wtf-glockg23.html


----------



## GlockG23

A big X
the tiles are foot square tiles
but the cigar is about 3 or 4 inches up from the tile


----------



## DoctaJ

Wow, hope you ate a lot before giving that bad boy a go :r That thing is massive for an Opus (or any cigar for that matter).


----------



## jledou

mmmmmmmm hope you set aside 3 hours today Bill.


----------



## GlockG23

My Comoy's Black Carbon Fiber 75 count, 
look my stock is running low


----------



## DoctaJ

May I ask what cigars that duo is in the right side? I don't think I have ever seen anything like those before.


----------



## GlockG23

DoctaJ said:


> May I ask what cigars that duo is in the right side? I don't think I have ever seen anything like those before.


Those are two Gurkha Status cigars


----------



## GlockG23

A 1968,,,, I thank you


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

GlockG23 said:


> A 1968,,,, I thank you


I really didn't care for the '68. All I could taste was leather.

Damn amateur taste buds of mine!


----------



## slyder

that dont look like the padilla 68s I got. Is it special? LOL. I didnt care for the 68 either. The 48 was ok but the 32 fricken rocked.


----------



## DBCcigar

I could have done without the picture.... Just kidding.

I still need to fire up the Taboo I have.


----------



## GlockG23

I gave a Ashton VSG Sorcerer to a good friend of mine and we smoked one VSG Sorcerer each, tonight

A 2 hour smoke 

loved it

Me below

again


This Is my buddy



Now for what you have been waiting for !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Ashton VSG Sorcerer 









Video soon to come


----------



## GlockG23

I am going to say it again

" Ashton's VSG is without a doubt, one of the world’s finest cigars. 
Well thats what I think anyway!!!! "


----------



## slyder

got a lil dark on ya before you were done huh? LOL I still need to smoke that VSG you hit me with.


----------



## GlockG23

Lit it at 8:15-ish and took the last photo at 10 something






Just look at that oil !!!


----------



## docruger

GlockG23 said:


> I am going to say it again
> 
> " Ashton's VSG is without a doubt, one of the world's finest cigars.
> Well thats what I think anyway!!!! "


it sure looks good. im going to have to try one sometime.


----------



## GlockG23

Hell Doc PM me your addy and I will send you some
ever try an Ashton ESG?


----------



## cp478

looks tasty man!
do you live in a bird sanctuary or what?


----------



## GlockG23

cp478 said:


> looks tasty man!
> do you live in a bird sanctuary or what?


 hahaha first time i turned up the sound


----------



## azpostal

Nice pics!


----------



## 8ball

Outstanding! I'll have to keep my eyes open next time I'm at the local B & M.


----------



## SMOKE20

Very Very nice smoke. Glad you enjoyed this, you seem to enjoy alot of the ashton line


----------



## Uruss

Nice! I'll be keeping my eye out for a VSG next time I go to the shop


----------



## darkninja67

Nice pics Billy. Where did you get that carbon humidor from?
nm, found it


----------



## GlockG23

went to a small Herf were one decided not to smoke a cigar?? 
so only two puffers

My choices (click-able image super big)

http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/gall....DownloadItem&g2_itemId=221&g2_serialNumber=1

I went with the Perdome 2 limited 2008
Never smoked one that I can Remember anyway

Vlad and I relaxing on the deck just stopping for photo's

we had a good time


----------



## Jack Straw

Looks like a good time!

What is that round item next to your lighter in the case? A stopwatch?


----------



## GlockG23

Jack Straw said:


> Looks like a good time!
> 
> What is that round item next to your lighter in the case? A stopwatch?


A punch cutter


----------



## GlockG23

So My B&M owner was vary, very nice two me and let me buy one of his three Opus X boxes
I was really shocked to say the least (but I do try to spend my money there) we shot the shlt the for about 1/2 an hour he is a cool cat!







The Opus's did go up a bit but still an good price at 10.59 each but that was not the final price I got box pricing,,, love it!


----------



## Jack Straw

Very nice pickup! Love the DCMs too. So is the opus humi full yet? LOL


----------



## GlockG23

Turn the sound up !!


----------



## Tarks

Wow, nice purchase Bill. Pretty sweet looking box too.


----------



## 8ball

Freaking sweet is right!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

GlockG23 said:


> went to a small Herf were one decided not to smoke a cigar??
> so only two puffers
> 
> My choices (click-able image super big)
> 
> http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/gall....DownloadItem&g2_itemId=221&g2_serialNumber=1
> 
> I went with the Perdome 2 limited 2008
> Never smoked one that I can Remember anyway
> 
> Vlad and I relaxing on the deck just stopping for photo's
> 
> we had a good time


Bill, is it a prerequisite to have a goatee to smoke cigars? LOL


----------



## DoctaJ

GlockG23 said:


> went to a small Herf were one decided not to smoke a cigar??
> so only two puffers
> 
> My choices (click-able image super big)
> 
> http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/gall....DownloadItem&g2_itemId=221&g2_serialNumber=1


What size is that RP Fusion MM? Seems to be a very small RG.

Also, who goes to a HERF and doesn't smoke a cigar .

Congrats on the Opus box as well


----------



## GlockG23

DoctaJ said:


> What size is that RP Fusion MM? Seems to be a very small RG.


I was gifted that cigar at the Houston Texas herf from cypress (Sam) 
It is a Lancero 7" x 38



DoctaJ said:


> Also, who goes to a HERF and doesn't smoke a cigar .


She was not feeling well



DoctaJ said:


> Congrats on the Opus box as well


Thanks its a once in a life time deal for me I bet


----------



## dubels

Damn at $10.95 a stick that is such a great price! Last time I bought a cigar at at B&M it was $9.99+tax for a RP 1990 Vintage Robusto. If I could get Opus X at that price I would go nuts! Nice haul, congrats.


----------



## GlockG23

the first Ashton humi video you have seen

The Ashton humidor I forgot


----------



## bdw1984

bill u are a bad mama jama!!!


----------



## dj1340

Sweet Humi


----------



## Jack Straw

Someone was up late! Great humi.


----------



## GlockG23

never went to bed Andrew


----------



## Juicestain

Had to wipe some drool off my face after seeing the clip of that humi. I think I wanna be like Bill when I grow up :mrgreen:


----------



## Bigtotoro

How is the weather there? Looks downright pleasant. Also, I have to confess that I am an Ashton virgin. I have a few resting but have yet to partake.


----------



## commonsenseman

Holy flaming crap bill! 

Nice humi nice cigars.


----------



## GlockG23

smoke one ASAP


----------



## commonsenseman

Never had an ESG, but the VSG's are fantastic!
It was one of my first "favorite" cigars.
Also I really like the Aged Maduro.


----------



## Smdmmfd

how was the taboo?


----------



## GlockG23

Smdmmfd said:


> how was the taboo?


The Taboo rock as always
heck I am almost out ! !


----------



## Cypress

GlockG23 said:


> The Taboo rock as always
> heck I am almost out ! !


Welcome back.


----------



## cp478

Do my eyes decieve me?


----------



## GlockG23

I don't think so,,
What are you seeing?


Phone post


----------



## cp478

i'm seeing another long lost botl posting!
how have you been man?


----------



## GlockG23

Guess what this is !!
We Smoked the three a while back and we loved then.. thanks


----------



## GlockG23

Jack Straw said:


> Looks like a good time!
> 
> What is that round item next to your lighter in the case? A stopwatch?


----------



## baddddmonkey

Glad to see the GlockG23 files are still here! We miss ya on puff Bill.


----------



## Jack Straw

Neat device.

Illusione culebra?

Nice to see you!


----------



## GlockG23

Hello guys, thing are going OK for me, and hopefully better for you!

Just some random photo's....... enjoy


----------



## Nickerson

Good to see you around Bill. How you been?

King Opus returns.


----------



## GlockG23

I have been doing better, thanks

and the plume she still grows year 2


----------



## GlockG23




----------



## GlockG23

I must have broke the insert image feature


----------



## REDROMMY

Those Tempus (Tempi?) look fantastic!


----------



## GlockG23

I will be updating this with scores and pre contests photos








My latest score AND it will be contest cigar
its a lonsdale


----------



## GlockG23

pictures are not loading for some reason


----------



## commonsenseman

Awesome.


----------



## JKlavins

Those Stradivarius cigars look incredible:boohoo: 
haha I cant believe there's a violin playing emoticon


----------



## ShotgunLuckey

What JKlavins said


----------

